# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  فخر افريقيا .................................................. ...

## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدسكو يا مبدع و الله ابداااااااااااااااااااااع عديل كده 

*

----------


## محب المريخ

*هل ياترى لعيبة المريخ بحبوا المريخ زي مانحن بنحبوا كده؟؟ والله مااقدر اوصف ليك احساسي لمن شفت صورك الجميلة دي أخي ديسكو ..مشكووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يديك الصحة والعافية يالدسكو
بالجد انت مبدع جداا جدا

*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ابداع  وشغل نضيف
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ابداع فاق حق الوصف يا ديسكو 

يا ريت يتاصل معنى الشعار وحبه في لاعبي اليوم


والا اصبح الشعار رسم على الورق

شكرا يا رائع فلقد توارى الجمال والروعة
واندست حروف الوصف خجلاً من ريشك الفنان 



*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*تسلو يا رايعين

نحن جميعا نتنفس المريخ عشقا وهوى
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة يا دسكو يا فنان ... ربنا يحفظك يا زعيـــم ...

*

----------


## الرايقة

*والله روعة سلمت يداك يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*

ثلاثية الزعيم في مرمى الوحدات الاردني في دوري ابطال العرب
*

----------


## سانتو

*مبالغة عدييل
ابداع وروعة
كم انت عظيم يامريخ

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الدسكو يا مبدع و الله ابداااااااااااااااااااااع عديل كده 





22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22
*

----------

